# Ben - Blue and White Persian 3 yrs old



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Ben - Blue and White Persian 3 yrs old
Beautiful boy Neutered/microchipped and had his 1st vaccination and will another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------

